
PTT Bulletin Board System - jbaudanza
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PTT_Bulletin_Board_System
======
jbaudanza
I was helping a Taiwanese friend with some malware on her laptop, and I
noticed she had a Telnet client installed as a Chrome App. I was curious why
she had this, and she explained that PTT is like a reddit for Taiwan, but is
primarily accessed as a telnet based BBS. I used to use a lot of BBSes as kid,
and I think it's really cool there's still this active BBS community.

